# Which is the safest major city in the world?



## CanadianDemon (May 28, 2010)

Dahlis said:


> Exploding nuclear powerplants and earthquakes makes Tokyo unsafe.


:doh: Nuclear Power Plants don't explode. 

Also, IT'S TORONTO!


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

Lol it's always Toronto with you


----------



## Dahlis (Aug 29, 2008)

CanadianDemon said:


> :doh: Nuclear Power Plants don't explode.
> 
> Also, IT'S TORONTO!


There where explosions at the Fukushima plant so you know what i mean.


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

coming from a Londoner:

London has a very low murder rate, this is due to some of the strictest firearms laws in the world, not to mention offensive weapons (knives over a certain length, and lockblades are actually illegal in the country - you can be prosecuted for carrying one).

Saying that the city (and UK as a whole) *has one of the highest violent crime rates in the world (more than US or South Africa) - we have 7x the recorded crime rate of NYC.* Drunkenness is a major factor, especially outside London many provincial towns and cities are aggressive and rowdy places come nightfall. Drugs and sex crimes are also quite high in the capital, and for teenagers, robbery is very high both for perpetrators and victims with many people now carrying valuable items as per norm such as smart phones, ipads, cameras etc.

Saying that there are no "no-go" areas in the city, at anytime day or night unlike other cities of its size in the Western world. Much of the crime is committed in nightlife and shopping districts which are full to capacity with safe crowds at all times, some of the most expensive and poshest areas of London - eg Westminster - are also some of the ones with the highest crime rates.


----------



## FML (Feb 1, 2006)

Dahlis said:


> There where explosions at the Fukushima plant so you know what i mean.


But you do know Fukushima and Tokyo are different cities, right?

Of course, thanks to the accident, the current radiation level in Tokyo is terrifyingly high:
Tokyo - 0.109 microsieverts/hour
NYC - 0.095
London - 0.08
So unsafe, isn't it? (Let's ignore the fact Hong Kong is 0.14, higher than Tokyo.)


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

CarltonHill said:


> *ASIA:* Tokyo
> *AMERICAS:* Santiago


In the Americas that could be Toronto, then New York City for a city of its size.


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

Matematik said:


> It strikes me that what keeps London safe is a relatively efficient police force (for the most part) and arguably some of the strictest firearms laws in the world.
> 
> It seems London's relatively safety is not down to having a particularly civilised population, but rather a population that is controlled, watched closely and effectively live in a mini-police state where police have enacted an aggressive policy of stop-and-search reminisant of some American cities.
> 
> For those who know London, would you say this is accurate?


No I wouldn't. They do stop and search, but its not like a police state


And I don't see what the riots have do do with anything, they lasted for a while, but stuff happens in every city, nor were they as bad as the media wanted people to think. For the most part the city continued as normal


----------



## Matematik (Apr 7, 2012)

DanielFigFoz said:


> but stuff happens in every city, nor were they as bad as the media wanted people to think. For the most part the city continued as normal


Not sure about that. From the reports I read they were a pretty exceptional event and easily some of the worst riots Europe has seen in the past decade.

Likewise, large sections of London apparently were in effective lock-down and normal life pretty much stopped for the duration of the rioting.


----------



## Dragoona (Mar 26, 2012)

Matematik said:


> Not sure about that. From the reports I read they were a pretty exceptional event and easily some of the worst riots Europe has seen in the past decade.
> 
> Likewise, large sections of London apparently were in effective lock-down and normal life pretty much stopped for the duration of the rioting.


it really wasnt that exciting only a minor skirmish and letting off a bit of steam i mean only 3 people died!Thats a pathetic amount, in proper riots like our volatile american cousins indulge in like the la riots a good number often in the hundreds perish..theyre so much more ambitious than we arehno:


----------



## Chicagoago (Dec 2, 2005)

Dragoona said:


> it really wasnt that exciting only a minor skirmish and letting off a bit of steam i mean only 3 people died!Thats a pathetic amount, in proper riots like our volatile american cousins indulge in like the* la riots a good number often in the hundreds perish*..theyre so much more ambitious than we arehno:


That was one huge event 20 years ago in which 50 died. There are never riots in American cities where hundreds die.


----------



## Dahlis (Aug 29, 2008)

FML said:


> But you do know Fukushima and Tokyo are different cities, right?
> 
> Of course, thanks to the accident, the current radiation level in Tokyo is terrifyingly high:
> Tokyo - 0.109 microsieverts/hour
> ...


Yes and you do know of the plans to evacuate Tokyo that luckily never had to be put to use right.


----------



## LADEN (Mar 8, 2011)

Kigali, Rwanda


----------



## nomarandlee (Sep 24, 2005)

Kingston


----------



## city_thing (May 25, 2006)

Anyone suggesting London or Toronto should really visit an East Asian city. You can walk around all areas of Hong Kong, Tokyo, Seoul or Singapore at night and feel perfectly safe. You don't even spare a thought for your safety. 

Kuala Lumpur is also safe but it has a lot more visible vice than other capitals in the region, same goes for Jakarta and Bangkok. You're more likely to get swindled than stabbed by some drunk though.


----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

CanadianDemon said:


> :doh: Nuclear Power Plants don't explode.


Of course they can, but this is of topic anyway.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

I'm thinking this thread will descend into CvC soon......


----------



## Matematik (Apr 7, 2012)

Dragoona said:


> it really wasnt that exciting only a minor skirmish and letting off a bit of steam i mean only 3 people died!Thats a pathetic amount, in proper riots like our volatile american cousins indulge in like the la riots a good number often in the hundreds perish..theyre so much more ambitious than we arehno:


Yes, but compared to Europe they were pretty bad. America is packed full of firearms, so it's not a suprise many more died. However, by the standards of a country where hardly anyone has a gun, 5 deaths (not 3) is quite a lot.


----------



## Dragoona (Mar 26, 2012)

well 3 people died from a car accident ..more people died in the recent riots in greece and that arab in france murdered more french citizens on his own than the uk 'riots' which were a pretty poor effort really.Take the north africans they really know how to riot properly and efficiently with hundreds dead in each of their respective countries:lol:


----------



## Matematik (Apr 7, 2012)

Dragoona said:


> well 3 people died from a car accident ..more people died in the recent riots in greece and that arab in france murdered more french citizens on his own than the uk 'riots' which were a pretty poor effort really.Take the north africans they really know how to riot properly and efficiently with hundreds dead in each of their respective countries:lol:


It was hardly an innocent "car accident", three people in Birmingham were murdered by a nut job using a car as a weapon during a riot.

Also, the UK riots went on for a period of 5 days. Show me an example of 5 days rioting in Greece in which 5 people were killed?

Also, how can you compare riots to a terrorist nutjob? A better comparison would be Dereck Bird in Cumbria who shot 12 people a couple of years ago.


----------



## hmueller2 (Feb 3, 2009)

Afaik Munich is the safest major city in the german speaking area. Second is Vienna. In whole Europe they are probably the safest cities as well.

According to the new Eurostat report (only capital cities are listed)

http://epp.eurostat.ec.europa.eu/cache/ITY_OFFPUB/KS-SF-12-006/EN/KS-SF-12-006-EN.PDF

London has a murder rate of 1.92 , Berlin 1.93, Vienna 1.07 , Paris 1.4 , Madrid 1.14 , Rome 1.2 , Amsterdam 3.65 (rly?)


----------



## CarltonHill (Dec 11, 2011)

so it's Singapore and Tokyo.


----------



## Matematik (Apr 7, 2012)

hmueller2 said:


> http://epp.eurostat.ec.europa.eu/cache/ITY_OFFPUB/KS-SF-12-006/EN/KS-SF-12-006-EN.PDF
> 
> London has a murder rate of 1.92 , Berlin 1.93, Vienna 1.07 , Paris 1.4 , Madrid 1.14 , Rome 1.2 , Amsterdam 3.65 (rly?)


Amsterdam's rate must be a mistake. The Netherland's over-all murder rate is one of the lowest in Europe, so I'm suprised Amsterdam would be so much higher.


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

Matematik said:


> Amsterdam's rate must be a mistake. The Netherland's over-all murder rate is one of the lowest in Europe, so I'm suprised Amsterdam would be so much higher.


That rate is not wrong. What happens is that almost all murders of Amsterdam happen in the Amsterdam municipality whereas the outlying suburbs where 40% of the population live have practically no murders.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid is for sure one of the safest cities in the world.


----------



## tikiturf (May 20, 2011)

Pavlemadrid said:


> Madrid is for sure one of the safest cities in the world.


Have you ever been to Asia ?


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

Matematik said:


> Not sure about that. From the reports I read they were a pretty exceptional event and easily some of the worst riots Europe has seen in the past decade.
> 
> Likewise, large sections of London apparently were in effective lock-down and normal life pretty much stopped for the duration of the rioting.


Shops closed early, that was about it for most of London. And the areas affected were not really that large. It probably was some of the worst rioting Europe has seen in the past decade, but the media certainly over did it, it mainly consisted of looting en masse


----------



## hmueller2 (Feb 3, 2009)

tikiturf said:


> Have you ever been to Asia ?


I doubt that cities like HK, Singapur etc are particularly safer than cities like Munich, Vienna or Madrid.

Does someone have murder rates of Asian cities?

According to a Mercer survey from 2011 the safest cities in the world are:

1 Luxembourg, Luxembourg

2 Bern, Switzerland

2 Helsinki, Finland

2 Zurich, Switzerland

5 Vienna, Austria

6 Geneva, Switzerland

6 Stockholm, Sweden

8 Singapore, Singapore

9 Auckland, New Zealand

9 Wellington, New Zealand

http://www.expatinfodesk.com/news/2...-safest-places-in-the-world-in-which-to-live/


----------



## Lindemann (Sep 11, 2002)

Pavlemadrid said:


> Madrid is for sure one of the safest cities in the world.


Uhm... I'd say Tokyo, Hong Kong, Singapore, or other east Asian cities. Some of those places have almost zero crime (I don't include crimes inside the family), it's a paradise for travellers from other countries around the world.

If we talk about Europe, I feel a better atmosphere for example in Berlin or Munich than in many places around Madrid area (but, well, it also depends of how much has someone explored a city).


----------



## Jay (Oct 7, 2004)

tikiturf said:


> Have you ever been to Asia ?


Me and some friends almost got mugged in Beijing, although probably very rare, I was shocked as I had assumed Chinese cities to be very safe. 

Shanghai struck me as very safe aswell, single women would walk around alone there at night. 

But I think Tokyo and Singapore take the cake, Hong Kong aswell I would assume.

And many European cities aswell like hmueller listed, but they are not nearly as big as Tokyo, HK, NYC etc.


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

hmueller2 said:


> I doubt that cities like HK, Singapur etc are particularly safer than cities like Munich, Vienna or Madrid.
> 
> Does someone have murder rates of Asian cities?
> 
> ...


all of these are small 'cities', some of them numbering only a few hundred thousand. The only Asian city counted in Mercer here is 5 million strong, more than 3x the size of the next largest in the top 10.

In short you could dominate the list if you used any number of small East Asian cities that number only a few hundred thousand each. Also bear in mind the Mercer index measures the cities listed not by just crime rates but geopolitical stability (thus Taiwan, China and Korea would be automatically discarded), and as of last year's disasters, Japan too.


However it's not all East Asia or small populations:

http://www.ehow.com/list_7293193_countries-lowest-crime-rate-world.html


----------



## Sarcasticity (May 21, 2005)

I assume Singapore (they have death penalty for bringing gum, JK!) or somewhere in the Middle East and Europe. In North America, probably Canadian cities or the ones in the Pacific Northwest and Midwestern part of the US


----------



## Lindemann (Sep 11, 2002)

Sarcasticity said:


> I assume Singapore (they have death penalty for bringing gum, JK!) or somewhere in the Middle East and Europe. In North America, probably Canadian cities or the ones in the Pacific Northwest and *Midwestern* part of the US


Well, Midwest includes cities like Detroit, St Louis (so East St Louis), Cincinnati, Cleveland, Milwaukee, Indianapolis, Chicago (don't forget that in South and West Sides there are some of the deadliest urban sectors of the country)... or cases like Gary and Flint. 
All of those cities have much higher crime rates than, for example, NYC, so I wouldn't say that this region has the safest cities in the US.


----------



## Sarcasticity (May 21, 2005)

Lindemann said:


> Well, Midwest includes cities like Detroit, St Louis (so East St Louis), Cincinnati, Cleveland, Milwaukee, Indianapolis, Chicago (don't forget that in South and West Sides there are some of the deadliest urban sectors of the country)... or cases like Gary and Flint.
> All of those cities have much higher crime rates than, for example, NYC, so I wouldn't say that this region has the safest cities in the US.


True.. I was thinking more west of Midwest, then I realize just now that there's no major city anymore :nuts:


----------



## PadArch (Apr 1, 2010)

NordikNerd said:


> Maybe if you count inner city London, but there was a riot in north London a few months ago, the police shot a drug dealer remember? At least I read about it. Cars and houses were set on fire.
> 
> *Paris* has its world infamous _Clichy sous Bois_ were cars burned in 2005.
> 
> ...


you don't think so.. but then you find about things like this:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sarin_gas_attack_on_the_Tokyo_subway


----------



## bjrndlw (Mar 26, 2010)

Suburbanist said:


> That rate is not wrong. What happens is that almost all murders of Amsterdam happen in the Amsterdam municipality whereas the outlying suburbs where 40% of the population live have practically no murders.


Another important aspect of these numbers is that Amsterdam is notorious for being the home of Dutch organized crime. 'Famous' criminals like Klaas Bruinsma, Sam Klepper and Jan Femer were liquidated in Amsterdam, as are many more people with dodgy carreers in drugs.

On the whole, innocent Amsterdammers and tourists will not be bothered by these murders as much as one might expect, judging by these numbers. Taken into consideration that most of the professional killing is done in a relatively low-population area that is the Dutch capital's inner city, it's not that bad.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

PadArch said:


> you don't think so.. but then you find about things like this:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sarin_gas_attack_on_the_Tokyo_subway


That was nearly two decades ago to be fair.... 

Of course, all cities have incidents sometimes, the big developed Asian metropolises are undoubtedly very safe overall but even in the safest cities you do occasionally get stuff like this:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/7442327.stm

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hong_Kong_acid_attacks#_

http://news.xin.msn.com/en/singapore/article.aspx?cp-documentid=4432740


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

city_thing said:


> Anyone suggesting London or Toronto should really visit an East Asian city. You can walk around all areas of Hong Kong, Tokyo, Seoul or Singapore at night and feel perfectly safe. You don't even spare a thought for your safety.
> 
> Kuala Lumpur is also safe but it has a lot more visible vice than other capitals in the region, same goes for Jakarta and Bangkok. You're more likely to get swindled than stabbed by some drunk though.


^^Right Tokyo and Seoul is really safety.
Seoul is really safety(I never met or or saw ruber or thief in my whole life)
But Tyoko is more safety 5 times safer than seoul.
Tyoko RULED


----------



## Metro007 (Apr 18, 2011)

the spliff fairy said:


> all of these are small 'cities', some of them numbering only a few hundred thousand. The only Asian city counted in Mercer here is 5 million strong, more than 3x the size of the next largest in the top 10.


Theses cities are all global cities, that means that they have the character of a global city. Otherwise where exactly do you want to put the limit? The New York area for example has 10x more population than Brussels and Tokyo has almost 8x more population than Berlin...so would you exclude these 2 big cities from any comparaison about safety? Just a question?


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

hmueller2 said:


> Afaik Munich is the safest major city in the german speaking area. Second is Vienna. In whole Europe they are probably the safest cities as well.
> 
> According to the new Eurostat report (only capital cities are listed)
> 
> ...


Thanks for the numbers. Tokyo had a murder rate of .71 in 2011. Nearly double the nations average but still very low compared to other cities.

However what we really ought to compare is the assault and theft rates, Japan in general is several times safer when it comes to assault and robberies when compared to murders (for example Japan's murder rate is only slightly lower than some european countries but the assault rate is _several_ times lower).

http://www.keishicho.metro.tokyo.jp/toukei/bunsyo/toukei22/k_tokei22.htm

PS. Osaka had a murder rate of 1.44 in 2011, Japan's most "dangerous" city.

http://www.police.pref.osaka.jp/05bouhan/tokei/pdf/02.pdf


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

The safest large cities I have visited are Singapore, Tokyo and Hong Kong. In that order. The first one is clearly ahead. Tokyo and Hong Kong are very close in my view.

I'm European and it's no comparison. In these 3 Asian cities you never have to care for your wallet like you have to do in Europe. At night you can go anywhere on your own and you never feel unsafe. In Europe that is not the case in many neighborhoods.


----------



## poshbakerloo (Jan 16, 2007)

Matematik said:


> That said, Londoners often talk about their city as being a bit of a crime infested dump.


It seems an irritating on going trend for English people so slag off all things English which half of what is 'awful and shit' aint all that bad.


----------



## royal rose1 (Oct 4, 2009)

I think it'd be Copenhagen, Stockholm, Oslo, San Jose, Singapore, or Tokyo.


----------



## calaguyo (Nov 28, 2008)

Singapore, hands down!

Davao is not a major city, but it is the safest city in South East Asia, much safer than Singapore and Tokyo. It has 0.8 cases of crime per 10,000 per month. Source.


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

royal rose1 said:


> I think it'd be Copenhagen, Stockholm, Oslo.


Nope. Those cities have average violent crime rates compared to the rest of Europe.


----------



## aaabbbccc (Mar 8, 2009)

Rabat Morocco is the safest major city in Morocco , the second largest metro region with a population of almost 3 million people has a low crime rate , it is a clean capital , very green city , walkable , good urban planing , and very low homicide rate . Is it one of the safest in the world ? I do not know but I do know it is a very safe city 
Casablanca Morocco the economical capital with a metro area of 4 million people well it is a different story


----------



## Mannesmann (Feb 22, 2012)

What about Tokyo? In terms of BIG CITY ( not Copenhagen or Stockholm which look like Tokyo's neighborhoods) I think it has the lowest crime rate in the world.


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Metro007 said:


> Theses cities are all global cities, that means that they have the character of a global city. Otherwise where exactly do you want to put the limit? The New York area for example has 10x more population than Brussels and Tokyo has almost 8x more population than Berlin...so would you exclude these 2 big cities from any comparaison about safety? Just a question?


No my point was the list only includes big cities from Asia and small cities from Europe etc. (global character or not, the amount of people are still the same whether theyre perpretrating crime or not). If it included small cities from Asia (and the rest of the world) the list would be dominated by them.


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Cairo and many Middle Eastern cities have very low crime whether it be murder, burglary, pickpocketing or sex crimes- for Cairo especially given its mammoth urban size and large amount of poor (near 12 million slum dwellers), and famed 24 hr lifestyles. The national murder rate in Egypt is 0.5 per 100,000, in the capital it's even lower.

Islamic Cairo (one of the old cities) is one of the poorest urban areas in the world, and abnormally also one of the safest. Its said any crime perpetrated there would have witnesses due to the high density of the population - and also people would be able to find out quickly who the criminal was due to the strong community links where everyone knows each other. Plans for a major park to relieve the overcrowding has generated concerns that crime might actually rise if they built it.


















http://rickcollierphotography.com









www.domdudleyphotos.com


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

I think in terms of a rich, well educated country many cities deserve the title of safest city due to their low level of recorded crime rates. These tend to be small cities with good infrastructure, wealth and low income disparity.

In terms of truly metropolitan cities (over 3 million) I think Tokyo pips them due to the nature of its size, even more so considering it has a metro urban population of 39 million.

However Tokyo also happens to be the richest city in the world, with low income disparities (unlike say London or NYC), and thus crime would be lower anyway - albeit this shouldnt detract from its strengths in maintaining social culture and etiquette unique to the country, and the fact it's done a wonderful achievement in keeping income levels relatively equal anyway, especially in a capitalist society. So what about a capitalist city with a large amount of poverty and massive income inequality?

*Thus a megacity of 19.5 million (17.3 million urban) such as Cairo, where an estimated 2/3 of the population lives in slums and near 50% of the urban area is 'informal housing' should take the cake imo. With murder rates lower than Tokyo or any European city, and crime rates very low or minimal.*


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Yeah there is nothing to fear in Singapore or Shanghai...except the government.


----------



## Zaki (Apr 16, 2005)

Toronto's murder rate is only 1.59 per 100,000. Not the lowest in the world but I would say probably amongst the safest large major cities.


----------



## megacity30 (Oct 8, 2011)

the spliff fairy said:


> I think in terms of a rich, well educated country many cities deserve the title of safest city due to their low level of recorded crime rates. These tend to be small cities with good infrastructure, wealth and low income disparity.
> 
> In terms of truly metropolitan cities (over 3 million) I think Tokyo pips them due to the nature of its size, even more so considering it has a metro urban population of 39 million.
> 
> ...


What an extraordinarily perceptive post! :applause: 

Only a globally well-traveled and open-minded person could write such a post.

Bravo, Spliff Fairy.


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

How about Dubai, Doha ? They are almost perfectly safe ( in terms of crime rate )


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Muslim-dominated countries tend to be quite safe, as the consequences of even petty crime are quite dire. I felt no problems walking around in Cairo, although the sheer number of people and intensity of their urban interactions was quite overwhelming.


----------



## Bruno Mars (Jun 11, 2011)

Every city has those mischievous kids no matter where you live.


----------



## megacity30 (Oct 8, 2011)

Skyprince said:


> How about Dubai, Doha ? They are almost perfectly safe ( in terms of crime rate )


Both Doha and Dubai have urban population less than 3 million people.

As per previous posts, this thread's for major cities containing more than 3 million people.


----------



## aaabbbccc (Mar 8, 2009)

hkskyline said:


> Muslim-dominated countries tend to be quite safe, as the consequences of even petty crime are quite dire. I felt no problems walking around in Cairo, although the sheer number of people and intensity of their urban interactions was quite overwhelming.


very true and Rabat is no exception howerver , Casablanca does have a high crime problem , in fact people are protesting against the rising crime rate in Casablanca , compared to Cairo , it is a small city ( 4 million people in the metro region )


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

> However Tokyo also happens to be the richest city in the world, with low income disparities (unlike say London or NYC), and thus crime would be lower anyway - albeit this shouldnt detract from its strengths in maintaining social culture and etiquette unique to the country, and the fact it's done a wonderful achievement in keeping income levels relatively equal anyway, especially in a capitalist society. So what about a capitalist city with a large amount of poverty and massive income inequality?


Most Japanese cities were safe from ancient whether poor or not...
murder? violence? out of question. 
walking away with another's baggage, pickpocket、 tout　to sell imitation.. nothing to happen..
The lost wallet also returns with money


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

London? The safest major city in the world? :/


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

royal rose1 said:


> I think it'd be Copenhagen, Stockholm, Oslo.





Federicoft said:


> Nope. Those cities have average violent crime rates compared to the rest of Europe.


Not to mention that neither are major cities in the global sense.


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

shree711 said:


> Get outta here :bash:. By the way, you say rarely. I've NEVER been a victim of crime in Hong Kong.


Hong Kong is not as safe as Singapore or Tokyo.
In Hong Kong they have the triads.
Though in Tokyo they have the Jakuza, Hong Kong feels grettier and more "dangerous".


----------



## Lindemann (Sep 11, 2002)

^^ Hong Kong has insignificant _street crime_ rates. Today, the Triads are just focused on illegal gambling, prostitution, copy products, and the control of legitimate businesses and shops. But this kind of crime rarely goes _outdoors_ in HK.
So: Is there crime? Yes, like almost everywhere in the world. But... do you feel it in the atmosphere? Do you have the sensation of being at risk in some neighborhoods? Absolutely not.

In my experience, HK's streets are for sure among the safest in the world; at least that's the sensation that you got when you walk anywhere in the city in the middle of the night. As a comparison, you have more risk of having trouble with some thug or junkie after certain hours in almost every European country (including small cities, like the one where I live).

Hong Kong is exactly the opposite of what they tried to show us in their fiction-crime movies through the last decades. Maybe there was a truly 'criminal atmosphere' around the Kowloon Walled City when it still existed, but those times are gone.


----------



## mintgum84 (Aug 18, 2011)

Surely Tokyo.


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

I think Singapore, Auckland and Ottawa are one of the safest cities on earth...

Some of the most dangerous are Ciudad Juarez, San Pedro Sula and Caracas..


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

Lindemann said:


> ^^
> 
> Hong Kong is exactly the opposite of what they tried to show us in their fiction-crime movies through the last decades. Maybe there was a truly 'criminal atmosphere' around the Kowloon Walled City when it still existed, but those times are gone.


I agree with you. Hong Kong is much safer than any European city. There is no comparison But Hong Kong was quite a gritty city in colonial times. Perhaps that's the source.


----------



## ssiguy2 (Feb 19, 2005)

I would think Tokyo {or any big Japanese city} or Singapore. Europe is very safe and I've undersood Madrid has one it's lowest crime rates. Toronto is not near the safest city in the world but I would think it is the safest in the Americas.


----------



## shree711 (Dec 12, 2011)

I feel that the safest cities in the world are probably Hong Kong and Singapore which is also pretty amazing considering their sizes.


----------



## shree711 (Dec 12, 2011)

VECTROTALENZIS said:


> Hong Kong is not as safe as Singapore or Tokyo.
> In Hong Kong they have the triads.
> Though in Tokyo they have the Jakuza, Hong Kong feels grettier and more "dangerous".


Let us agree to disagree.


----------



## tablemtn (May 2, 2006)

The safest large city in North America is usually Quebec City, which went 18 months without a single murder a few years ago. Its population is slightly over 516,000.


----------



## Chong (Jun 27, 2008)

Davao, Philippines... Ironically, Vigilantes and extra-judicial killing (with unproven connection with the local government) scare would-be offenders and drug dealers. Lowest crime-rate in the country. You can walk down the street at evening without being cautious.


----------



## kwoldtimer (Jan 18, 2011)

tablemtn said:


> The safest large city in North America is usually Quebec City, which went 18 months without a single murder a few years ago. Its population is slightly over 516,000.


Safe indeed, but not really a "major city".


----------



## WonderlandPark (Sep 9, 2007)

Pyongyang....end of thread


----------



## Mr.JACOB (May 8, 2005)

WonderlandPark said:


> Pyongyang....end of thread


:lol: good one


----------



## ditto (May 27, 2003)

Not a complete list of cities and it focuses on murder rates...

http://www.guardian.co.uk/news/data...ork-crime-free-day-deadliest-cities-worldwide


----------



## firoz bharmal (Jul 16, 2005)

Dubai...............law and order is very strong........


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

kwoldtimer said:


> Safe indeed, but not really a "major city".


It's population is closer to 750,000 but agree that Quebec City isn't really a major city by world standards.


----------



## tita01 (Oct 21, 2011)

singapore


----------



## aaabbbccc (Mar 8, 2009)

Lisbon, Portugal from what I heard is a very safe city , one of the safest in the world ?


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

Any city in Japan, Korea, Taiwan, Hong Kong, Singapore, and almost all of the major cities in China.


----------



## nareik (Nov 23, 2013)

LuisClaudio said:


> Recife,Brazil.


I thought Recife was one of the more dangerous cities in Brazil


----------



## fanspy (Nov 12, 2013)

Any major city in China, Korea, Japan and other East-Asian countries would be the most safest. Women walk around and buy street snacks in the middle of the night without fear.


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)




----------



## 009 (Nov 28, 2007)

Hong Kong, Singapore, almost the entire country of Japan, and a few cities in Europe. 

Nowhere in the Americas should be mentioned except Canada, but even Canada isn't on the same level as the others listed


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

The entire country of China including HK, Macau, and Taiwan.


----------



## Copperknickers (May 15, 2011)

ssiguy2 said:


> I would think Tokyo {or any big Japanese city} or Singapore. Europe is very safe and I've undersood Madrid has one it's lowest crime rates. Toronto is not near the safest city in the world but I would think it is the safest in the Americas.


Europe is definitely not safe. Countries like Germany, Sweden, Switzerland are safe, but UK, France, Italy, Spain, and most of Eastern Europe are all pretty dangerous by developed world standards.


----------



## TheMoses (Aug 15, 2007)

Copperknickers said:


> Europe is definitely not safe. Countries like Germany, Sweden, Switzerland are safe, but UK, France, Italy, Spain, and most of Eastern Europe are all pretty dangerous by developed world standards.


Really? I don't know where you get that from. Any stats to back it up? I do know for example that Spain and Germany have similar homicide rates. It's not the be-all-and-end-all but it would suggest there is no big difference in safety between the two.

Defining safety seems to be a big problem as well. Is it perception of safeness? Well that's pretty subjective. Is it violent crime rate? That's hard to compare as different countries record things differently. Homicides are pretty much the only things that are recorded pretty consistently across the world.


----------



## Avientu (Jul 12, 2007)

Copperknickers said:


> Europe is definitely not safe. Countries like Germany, Sweden, Switzerland are safe, but UK, France, Italy, Spain, and most of Eastern Europe are all pretty dangerous by developed world standards.


^^ You may want to have a look at this before making such a sweeping generalization:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_intentional_homicide_rate


----------



## 009 (Nov 28, 2007)

Avientu said:


> ^^ You may want to have a look at this before making such a sweeping generalization:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_intentional_homicide_rate


I agree, the only things one has to worry about are little scams or pickpockets. I personally don't feel like that makes a city dangerous but I guess I can see how others could interpret it that way. 

BTW you live in one of the best neighborhoods in the world


----------



## Innsertnamehere (Jun 8, 2010)

I see those self serve stores in rural Ontario all the time. Farmers set them up with fruits and vegetables on the side of the road and people stop by and pay for it in the little change jar.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

fanspy said:


> I've read that the whites and immigrant muslim population don't get along and attack each other in places like Sweden. Is this correct?


No.


----------



## binhai (Dec 22, 2006)

Almost anywhere in China. Crime is pretty much nonexistent and cops are chill, relaxed, don't actively "look for" non-obvious crime that doesn't harm anyone, and don't have guns.


----------



## Hed_Kandi (Jan 23, 2006)

I would have to say that Tokyo is the safest large city in the world.


----------



## Huhu (Jun 5, 2004)

^^ Ignoring the rest of your somewhat disturbing comment, I would say I agree that Tokyo is probably the safest.


----------



## vitacit (Feb 8, 2008)

*...*

thr same counts for bratislava, capital of slovakia. almost no murders, safe walking in the evening, the only problems are stolen cars but only skodas and volkswagens and even the figures aren't dramatic at all. generally, very safe city as the whole country.
but in my personal guess far the safiest city is pyongyang in north korea...... also, i had been living in helsinki for three and half years and i consider helsinki very safe. along with reykjavik. 



vladanng said:


> Belgrade, maybe its isnt major city in europe and world, but crime is really really low, for city of 1,7 milion, i mean killings are so rare, there are no danger areas like in other big cities, actually whole Balkan and biggest cities here, are pretty safe except maybe Athens and Istanbul, other cities like: Bucharest, Belgrade, Sofia, Zagreb, Budapest... are very very safe  its because we dont have much imigrants and that stuff. But again these arent very important cities for world, but if look in Europe i cant tell other big cities safe as these named :dunno:


----------



## 009 (Nov 28, 2007)

Hed_Kandi said:


> I would have to say that Tokyo is the safest large city in the world.
> 
> _Last edited by Svartmetall; Today at 03:58 AM. Reason: Inappropriate posting _


Agreed, Tokyo is incredibly safe for being the world's largest city. Roppongi and Kabukicho are a bit seedy, although Roppongi has been cleaning up slightly with all the investment. The people you have to really watch out for are foreign touts and bar owners. They usually target tourists, trying to rip them off, or drug them and rob them in their drinking establishments. There have been lots of problems with Nigerians especially in those areas.


Svart why did you delete Head Kandi's amusing anecdote? :lol::lol:


----------



## Huhu (Jun 5, 2004)

009 said:


> Svart why did you delete Head Kandi's amusing anecdote? :lol::lol:


Probably trying to prevent SSC from being kicked out of Google again. :lol:


----------



## CarltonHill (Dec 11, 2011)

Tokyo.


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

TheMoses said:


> Really? I don't know where you get that from. Any stats to back it up? I do know for example that Spain and Germany have similar homicide rates. It's not the be-all-and-end-all but it would suggest there is no big difference in safety between the two.
> 
> Defining safety seems to be a big problem as well. Is it perception of safeness? Well that's pretty subjective. Is it violent crime rate? That's hard to compare as different countries record things differently. Homicides are pretty much the only things that are recorded pretty consistently across the world.


Europe is generally very safe unless you perhaps enter some bad neighborhood of a big city. But even those are supersafe compared to let's say the bad ones in US.

Europe does have petty crime. Perhaps that why people have the perception that it is not safe in some places.

In terms of safety. I would put Singapore and Tokyo on top with Hong Kong also in the mix.


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

Tokyo undoubtedly; the world's biggest and safest major city.


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

Singapore and any city in Japan.
After that Chinese cities.
Also Dubai, Abu Dhabi, Kuwait City, Doha, Qatar.


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

skyscraper 007 said:


> in terms of a major city i would definitely say singapore or sydney(maybe) but in terms of a town or small city i would say monte carlo


You are right about Singapore.

Sydney? Nope. Did you just say that because you've seen nice pics and can't imagine anything violent happening??


----------



## Skyrazer (Sep 9, 2009)

Sydney wouldn't even be the safest Australian city.


----------



## 009 (Nov 28, 2007)

PD said:


> You are right about Singapore.
> 
> Sydney? Nope. Did you just say that because you've seen nice pics and can't imagine anything violent happening??


Australia is a lot like Canada in this regard, low murder rate but lots of assaults, drug use, and quite a few random crazy people starting trouble for no reason lol

I would still consider our countries safe, but not compared to the Asian cities mentioned in this thread


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

If it wasnt for the political violence right now Cairo would be up there. Before it all kicked off it had the lowest urban crime rates - despite the majority of people being poor. If you leave the city and go into the countryside the crime rate actually increases, likewise the poorest areas (such as the old city- Islamic Cairo) have disproportionately lower crimes..

Alot of sociologists have studied the phenomenon, and it's all about a combination of community (everyone knows each other), and the belief among the people that every crime will have a witness, so dense is the population. When they came to build a public park in the centre planners actually worried the crime would increase.


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Chinese cities are not _that_ low crime btw. The murder rate is slightly higher than Italy or Germany for example, but improving (Hong Kong for example has the world's lowest). Crime index is the 19th lowest, but that's still higher than Germany or Ethiopia's.

In short it's very low, but it doesn't belong on the same lines as Japan, Singapore, Hong Kong, Taiwan or the Gulf countries.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

009 said:


> Australia is a lot like Canada in this regard, low murder rate but lots of assaults, drug use, and quite a few random crazy people starting trouble for no reason lol


Vancouver is NOT Canada.


----------



## Spocket (Feb 11, 2006)

isaidso said:


> Vancouver is NOT Canada.


Is that supposed to be a joke or are you suddenly ignorant of the country you apparently live in ?

For those who aren't sure now , yes , Vancouver is definitely in Canada.

Safest city in the world is almost certainly Singapore.
The reason I discount the suggestion that other Asian cities (with the exception of Japan) or the Gulf states are just as safe is because a lot of it simply goes unreported or undocumented. Add to that the fact that definitions change by jurisdiction such that Canada , for example , may appear to have a lower murder rate than it really does because the Crown will often lower a charge to manslaughter to secure a conviction.

Singapore is rich , educated , and well-policed. That's pretty much all you need to keep crime in check.


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Hong Kong and Tokyo both have murder rates of 0.2 per 100,000 followed by Singapore at 0.3. It would be interesting to compare assault and robberies, I have the statistics for japanese cities but not others. By the way a few japanese cities (with populations still in the million) have even lower crime rates than Tokyo, so I suppose they would be the safest. Although Monaco apparently has a rate of 0.0 but only has a population of 36,000.


----------



## germanguy1 (Dec 7, 2013)

Any nordic city, people who say otherwise are just ignorant.

Tokyo and whatever western european city doesn't even come close in safeness lol. People who say otherwise should just shut up because they're wrong.


----------



## 009 (Nov 28, 2007)

germanguy1 said:


> Any nordic city, people who say otherwise are just ignorant.
> 
> Tokyo and whatever western european city doesn't even come close in safeness lol. People who say otherwise should just shut up because they're wrong.


Actually Swiss cities are probably the safest in Europe, and you obviously haven't been to places like Singapore, Hong Kong, or almost any city in Japan

Nordic cities are very safe though in general


----------



## Fastenseat (Dec 2, 2013)

Tokyo


----------



## Paddington (Mar 30, 2006)

In America, NY is safest of the big cities, IMO.


----------



## Robi_damian (Jun 15, 2008)

germanguy1 said:


> Any nordic city, people who say otherwise are just ignorant.
> 
> Tokyo and whatever western european city doesn't even come close in safeness lol. People who say otherwise should just shut up because they're wrong.


Helsinki has high murder rates, and Stockholm and Oslo high rape and asssault rates even by European standards. And let us not go into Malmo. Also, Sweden has a rising crime rate, unlike even the US, for instance.


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

009 said:


> Actually Swiss cities are probably the safest in Europe, and you obviously haven't been to places like Singapore, Hong Kong, or almost any city in Japan
> 
> Nordic cities are very safe though in general


Women in Sweden get raped, not uncommon actually, so it's not safe.


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

I felt that Chinese cities are also very safe. On par with the other cities in other East Asian countries. I feel safer in Shanghai, Beijing or Shenzhen than Stockholm.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

VECTROTALENZIS said:


> I felt that Chinese cities are also very safe. On par with the other cities in other East Asian countries. I feel safer in Shanghai, Beijing or Shenzhen than Stockholm.


Feel does not necessarily mean the stats back it up. Murder rate in China is quite a bit higher than Sweden. 

As to your other comment, women get raped in Japan and Hobg Kong too. It is just less likely than other places. Low crime does not equal no crime.


----------



## Tk.Alv-87 (Oct 26, 2012)

Svartmetall said:


> Feel does not necessarily mean the stats back it up. Murder rate in China is quite a bit higher than Sweden.
> 
> As to your other comment, women get raped in Japan and Hobg Kong too. It is just less likely than other places. Low crime does not equal no crime.


According to UNODC (United Nations Office on Drugs and Crime), China has the same murder rate as Sweden: 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_intentional_homicide_rate


----------



## Tk.Alv-87 (Oct 26, 2012)

the spliff fairy said:


> Chinese cities are not _that_ low crime btw. The murder rate is slightly higher than Italy or Germany for example, but improving (Hong Kong for example has the world's lowest). Crime index is the 19th lowest, but that's still higher than Germany or Ethiopia's.
> 
> In short it's very low, but it doesn't belong on the same lines as Japan, Singapore, Hong Kong, Taiwan or the Gulf countries.


You kidding me !? Taiwan has a murder rate of 3.2, much higher than that of mainland China (1.0) and Hong Kong SAR (0.2): 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_intentional_homicide_rate


----------



## Metro007 (Apr 18, 2011)

Are you just talking about murder-rates or in general (robberies included etc.) ? Zurich and Geneva must belong to the safest global cities i guess. But they are also pretty small compared to the big world-cities.


----------



## germanguy1 (Dec 7, 2013)

Robi_damian said:


> Helsinki has high murder rates, and Stockholm and Oslo high rape and asssault rates even by European standards. And let us not go into Malmo. Also, Sweden has a rising crime rate, unlike even the US, for instance.


Yeah you just stare at some statistics clearly show that you just don't have any idea what you're talking about. Why not try to for example visit these places and shut up until you do. And the guy who said that rape is common in Sweden must be out of his mind.


----------



## 009 (Nov 28, 2007)

Seoul_Korea said:


> According to AmericanLiveWire the 30 safest cities in the world in 2013 are:
> 
> 1. Tokyo, Japan
> 2. Singapore, Singapore
> ...


It's amazing that those two are part of the same metro area

A few surprises on both lists, but especially the lack of Hong Kong in safest, and Port Alegre the 13th most dangerous? I thought it was quite safe by Brazilian standards


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Seoul_Korea said:


> According to AmericanLiveWire the 30 safest cities in the world in 2013 are... The most dangerous in 2013 are...


In which aspects they relied on to make these lists? I suppose it was not only on the homicide rate since São Paulo is the Brazilian state capital with the lowest one.


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

Seoul_Korea said:


> According to AmericanLiveWire the 30 safest cities in the world in 2013 are:
> 
> 1. Tokyo, Japan
> 2. Singapore, Singapore
> ...


Quite surprising; Amsterdam is safer than Dublin, Toronto, Luxembourg and Oslo? And New Orleans is more dangerous than Manila, Rio, Moscow and Tehran?


----------



## Seoul_Korea (Aug 14, 2013)

Denjiro said:


> Quite surprising; Amsterdam is safer than Dublin, Toronto, Luxembourg and Oslo? And New Orleans is more dangerous than Manila, Rio, Moscow and Tehran?


I know that after Katrina, New Orleans has become more dangerous than Chicago, LA, Miami and even Detroit and has surpassed Rio, Moscow, Tehran and Manila (that is 43rd)  for the safest, yes, Amsterdam is safer than Dublin, Toronto, Luxembourg and Oslo, that, according to many statistics, have a little increase of street crime, but it is still one of the safest cities in the world


----------



## Seoul_Korea (Aug 14, 2013)

brazilian001 said:


> In which aspects they relied on to make these lists? I suppose it was not only on the homicide rate since São Paulo is the Brazilian state capital with the lowest one.


I think that they are focused also on the cities population  I don't know


----------



## Seoul_Korea (Aug 14, 2013)

009 said:


> It's amazing that those two are part of the same metro area
> 
> A few surprises on both lists, but especially the lack of Hong Kong in safest, and Port Alegre the 13th most dangerous? I thought it was quite safe by Brazilian standards


Hong Kong is one of "the most dangerous" cities in China, but don't compare it with Ciudad Juárez or Caracas, rather compare it with New York (that is quite more dangerous than Hong Kong) or Shanghai  but I don't know why Porto Alegre is on the list of the most dangerous


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Seoul_Korea said:


> I think that they are focused also on the cities population  I don't know





Seoul_Korea said:


> but I don't know why Porto Alegre is on the list of the most dangerous


Yes, maybe the population influenced somewhat the analysis, but either way there is something I didn't get, the four Brazilian cities in the list are allegedly not considered as being the most dangerous in the country.


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

Shanghai, definitely.


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

Why the hell is Chechnya viewed as a country? It's just a region of Russia.


----------



## FabriFlorence (Sep 29, 2004)

I'm very surprised to see Copenhagen in the 7th place. IMHO It's not very safe.
A friend of mine was robbed near the Central station last year and the last time I went there, I saw a lot of prostitution and many scammers on the road.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

FabriFlorence said:


> I'm very surprised to see Copenhagen in the 7th place. IMHO It's not very safe.
> A friend of mine was robbed near the Central station last year and the last time I went there, I saw a lot of prostitution and many scammers on the road.


Sorry about your friend - how did he get robbed?

As for prostitution that is legal here.. ( mostly visible in the red light district centered around the Istergade and Halmtorv area )

"Scammers" I am not sure what you mean by, but it's no secret that we have a lot of problems with Romanians and Bulgarians coming up here to hustle and steal.. begging is illegal here, but that doesn't stop them and every time the police arrest, fine and ship one home a new is ready to take the spot the next day :| 


As for why it got the place it did I cannot tell, but with a murder rate of under 0,8/100k it is one of the safest cities in that regard - in fact Copenhagen's murder rate is typically lower than the national average strangely enough..
One has to be really unlucky to get cought in trouble here - if one behaves at pubs and doesn't engage in drug related things then one can go where one wants to regardless of time of day or area..


----------



## geloboi0830 (Dec 26, 2012)

Definitely *TOKYO*!!!


----------



## SydneyCity (Nov 14, 2010)

I would have expected Sydney to be further down that list (ie, more dangerous).


----------



## Nikom (Sep 24, 2005)

Denjiro said:


> Quite surprising; Amsterdam is safer than Dublin, Toronto, Luxembourg and Oslo? And New Orleans is more dangerous than Manila, Rio, Moscow and Tehran?


I thought Amsterdam was Western Europe city with the highest homicide rate, am I wrong ?


----------



## germanguy1 (Dec 7, 2013)

FabriFlorence said:


> I'm very surprised to see Copenhagen in the 7th place. IMHO It's not very safe.
> A friend of mine was robbed near the Central station last year and the last time I went there, I saw a lot of prostitution and many scammers on the road.


I feel the same way. When I was there i got a lot of junkies and other scum approaching me just walking on the street in the middle of the day. Felt pretty unsafe to be honest. What surprised me though was the amount of graffiti in the inner city. Thought Copenhagen was gonna be on par of other Nordic Countries in terms of cleaniness, but after visiting alot of time iv'e seen it's more like central/southern Europe.


----------



## germanguy1 (Dec 7, 2013)

Nikom said:


> I thought Amsterdam was Western Europe city with the highest homicide rate, am I wrong ?


So what? Homicides on random people are like unheard of in Amsterdam. Even if the homicides rate in Amsterdam would be ten times higher than now it would be way safer than Lisbon or whatever. A high homicide rate doesn't make a city unsafe.


----------



## Nikom (Sep 24, 2005)

germanguy1 said:


> So what? Homicides on random people are like unheard of in Amsterdam. Even if the homicides rate in Amsterdam would be ten times higher than now it would be way safer than Lisbon or whatever. A high homicide rate doesn't make a city unsafe.


Chill out, I've been to Amsterdam and I felt very safe and found no big problems at all, but 've read/heard something about that, and i some doubts, relax :lol: There's no need to attack other city just because what i've asked


----------



## aaabbbccc (Mar 8, 2009)

Is it true you can have a city with a very high murder rate but considered a very safe city ?


----------



## Robi_damian (Jun 15, 2008)

aaabbbccc said:


> Is it true you can have a city with a very high murder rate but considered a very safe city ?


Yes. US cities have higher murder rates than European cities but are probably safer overall. If you go to the Northern suburbs of Paris, you probably have smaller chances of being killed than even in some of the safest US cities, but muggings, verbal assault or theft are different issues...


----------



## BlurredLines (Aug 1, 2013)

Denjiro said:


> Quite surprising; Amsterdam is safer than Dublin, Toronto, Luxembourg and Oslo? And New Orleans is more dangerous than Manila, Rio, Moscow and Tehran?


And how is it more dangerous than Kabul, Karachi, Mogadishu etc?


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

BlurredLines said:


> And how is it more dangerous than Kabul, Karachi, Mogadishu etc?


There should be many areas for which statistics cannot be gathered or are gathered but not published globally. I would say there are many cities that are not in this ranking that would definitely make the list.


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

Robi_damian said:


> Yes. US cities have higher murder rates than European cities but are probably safer overall. If you go to the Northern suburbs of Paris, you probably have smaller chances of being killed than even in some of the safest US cities, but muggings, verbal assault or theft are different issues...


You think mugging or theft are rare in US central cities?


----------



## germanguy1 (Dec 7, 2013)

No son, robbires are common in US, while theire almost unheard of in Europe. This is why US is unsafe.


----------



## Copperknickers (May 15, 2011)

germanguy1 said:


> No son, robbires are common in US, while theire almost unheard of in Europe. This is why US is unsafe.


Generalising the US is just barely acceptable, because it has a reasonably uniform pattern of average medium sized cities, and huge dangerous cities with satellite dangerous cities (everyone knows that Detroit, Chicago, New York and LA have huge gun crime and robbery rates). That's a massive simplification, yes, but:

Generalising Europe, however, is totally out of order. You have literally the safest countries in the entire world right next to the most dangerous: Scotland is just across the water from Ireland and Iceland, the most violent country in the developed world next to two of the most famously safe places in the world. France, the UK, Italy and Spain have sky high rates of robbery for developed countries, and they make up about a quarter of the EU's population. 

The safest major city in the world is clearly Tokyo.


----------



## geloboi0830 (Dec 26, 2012)

TOKYO is clearly the safest city in the world. End of discussion.


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

^actually Cairo vied for that title, but now it's in near civil war, so no longer contender for the top


----------



## SydneyCity (Nov 14, 2010)

It's interesting how people view New York as unsafe. It's one of the safest cities in the US.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

SydneyCity said:


> It's interesting how people view New York as unsafe. It's one of the safest cities in the US.


It is one of the safest US cities, but quite average by Western standards. Perceptions/reputations are also very hard to change. I bet some people still think British people heat their houses with coal.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

A few people still do!


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

^alot still do. But via a coal powered power station (modern one, that's 'clean' coal) .


----------



## ikops (Jun 12, 2008)

isaidso said:


> It is one of the safest US cities, but quite average by Western standards. Perceptions/reputations are also very hard to change. I bet some people still think British people heat their houses with coal.


I never felt unsafe in New York City. I even counted my money in the subway just to look eccentric.


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Denjiro said:


> Quite surprising; Amsterdam is safer than Dublin, Toronto, Luxembourg and Oslo? And New Orleans is more dangerous than Manila, Rio, Moscow and Tehran?


Never watched Scam city? 
http://www.natgeotv.com/uk/scam-city


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

Where is Mexico City ranked in the americas?


----------



## 009 (Nov 28, 2007)

brickellresidence said:


> Where is Mexico City ranked in the americas?


the most recent stats I could find are these

"por cada cien mil habitantes existe un registro de 5.6 homicidios de enero a agosto de 2013"

5.6 per 100 000 

low for Latin America, slightly above the USA, quite a bit higher than Canada


----------



## crusneto (Jun 25, 2013)

Rio de Janeiro


----------



## 009 (Nov 28, 2007)

crusneto said:


> Rio de Janeiro


http://metro.co.uk/2013/10/31/crime-rockets-in-rio-de-janeiro-ahead-of-brazil-world-cup-4169330/


> Murder rates have soared in Rio de Janeiro – the World Cup city where England’s footballers and their fans could be based next summer.
> 
> Some 406 people were murdered in the city and surrounding state in August this year, according to new figures.
> 
> ...


----------



## blasll (Mar 19, 2012)

Lol, really?


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Copenhagen 2013 homicide rate:

Copenhagen City: 5 ( pop 1.230.728 ) = 0,40 per 100k

Copenhagen Metro: 12 ( pop 1.950.430 ) = 0,60 per 100k

( abortions and assisted suicides not included )


----------



## KøbenhavnK (Feb 3, 2014)

http://www.theguardian.com/news/datablog/2011/oct/10/world-murder-rate-unodc


You could expect the big cities to be above country averages


----------



## KøbenhavnK (Feb 3, 2014)

Gold: Tokyo
Silver: Hong Kong
Bronze: Singapore

(Unless you consider Monte Carlo a big city)


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

I can't say that I ever feel unsafe in London.


----------

